# Einsteiger



## TylerDurdenAux (28. September 2003)

Hi Leute!

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Spiegelreflexkammera zulegen und ambitioniert fotografieren...

Jedoch verstehe ich nicht viel (besser gesagt, fast nichts) von Spiegelreflexkammeras, d.h.:

Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten?

Habt ihr Tipps für mich? 

Will nicht mehr als 250 Euro ausgeben, da mein Budget sehr begränzt ist und die Kammera sollte auch schon einige
Zeit was bieten können, d.h. Ich will damit auch noch in einigen Jahren gute Fotos machen können....

Wär auch toll, wenn jemand Links posten könnte, wo alles über Spiegelreflexkammeras erklärt wird!

Danke im Vorraus,

Tyler


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. September 2003)

Vernünftige Spiegelreflexkameras fangen in höheren Preislagen an als 250 Euro.
Für Anfänger gibt es aber sehr gute SR-kameras von Canon (EOS) und Minolta (Dynax). Da mußt Du mal Preise vergleichen, die neuesten Modelle kosten jeweils viel Geld  700-1200 Euro ungefähr. Nimmst Du jedoch ein Vorgängermodell oder  eine gebrauchte Kamera, so kommst Du mit ca. 150 -500 Euro gut davon.

Grundsätzlich hängt es von Dir ab, was die Kamera haben/können soll.

Die meisten Leute schwören auf eine bestimmte Marke ... das ist aber Quark. Du kannst Dir unverbindlich im Fotofachgeschäft mal Beratung angedeihen lassen - man muß  ja nix kaufen. Die meisten Händler erklären gerne mal etwas ohne gleich die Dollar/Eurozeichen in den Augen zu haben


----------



## TylerDurdenAux (29. September 2003)

Hi und danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Aber so viel kann ich nicht Ausgeben!

Ist das hier kein gutes Angebot:

Canon EOS 300 mit Tamron 28-80  für 199€

Cya,

Tyler


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2003)

Für eine neue Kamera ein ziemlich guter Preis. Die Kamera ist nicht schlecht. Gebraucht geht die im Moment sogar noch für 160-200 Euro weg


----------



## Vitalis (30. September 2003)

Tyler, dieses Thema gab es hier schon oft. 

Wenn Du wirklich ambitioniert  fotografieren willst, dann mußt Du Dir auf jeden Fall diese Threads durchlesen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials123265.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129307.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials126102.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials115078.html

Und unbedingt diesen Foto-Lehrgang anschauen:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm
Danach verstehst Du worauf es bei der Fotografie ankommt und kannst besser entscheiden, welche Kamera Du Dir zulegst.


----------



## TylerDurdenAux (4. Oktober 2003)

Sorry Vitalis, hatte zwar ein wenig geschaut aber nicht so intensiv.....

Danke für die links, werde sie mir aufmerksam durchlesen!


----------

